# Thermaltake water cooled cases



## thulium (Dec 9, 2005)

Considering using the below case fot A PSI gamer. Anyone have it, familiar with it's cooling efficiency, or other problems with it.......besides it's cost.~L~


Thermaltake Black Kandalf LCS Full-Tower ATX Case with Clear Side, Front USB, FireWire, Audio Ports and Built-In Liquid Cooling System


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have the Armor LCS which i think only has the 2 X 120mm fans and the Kandalf has 3 in the front i think from memory.
I love the space and layout of both the cases and would have got the Kandalf but could justify the extra price and didn't like the extra space the 3rd 120mm fan took up.
I was not too impressed after a while with the thermaltake water cooling, it was ok but do not expect ultra cooling as they are very entry level water cooling in my opinion. I ended up taking all of it out and retro fitting a swifttech water cooling kit into the case with far better results than the thermaltake, the kind of cooling I expected ( my system is idling at 18C ATM and does not go over 27C under full 100% cpu load ) ( the thermaltake in comparison idled at about 32C with a 44C load )

Ohhh one other small thing i found was that the screwless PCI system really didn't hold my cards in place that well, i ended up removing the clamps and went back to using screws, the cradle was very easy to remove.

One more thing to consider also is that if your power supply has a bottom fan it can be impaired by the extra hard drive bay as your power supply actually sits on its side. It can actually restrict the air flow of your power supply. I was lucky as my silverstone 650W does not have a bottom fan


----------

